# New York Knicks Fact or Fiction



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

Fact or Fiction:

Eddy Curry: 16 ppg 9 rpg 1.5bpg


----------



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

i think fiction hell get more points and less rebounds like maybe 18 and 6 and 1.5


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

musiclexer said:


> Fact or Fiction:
> 
> Eddy Curry: 16 ppg 9 rpg 1.5bpg


fiction, rebounding ( 6-7 rpg)
blocks ( 1)


fact or fiction: ariza will become the spark off the bench and avg 10 points per game.


----------



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

yes might get even more than just teh bench if Q chucks up shots like last season with the suns


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

fact or fiction: butler will start b4 the trade deadline.


----------



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

no way wont start at all


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

fact or fiction: knicks will be the 3 or sixth seed in the east.


----------



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

Fiction 6-8, any between there


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Fact or Fiction, Steph will be traded by the deadline?


----------



## nymoorestx (Jul 1, 2005)

Fiction. No one outside of NY wants Marbury at his present price tag


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> fact or fiction: knicks will be the 3 or sixth seed in the east.



FACT

but im very optimistic:biggrin:


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

FACT or FICTION:


larry brown will coach the knicks for more than 2 years


----------



## nymoorestx (Jul 1, 2005)

Fact. I thnk he lives for the challenge


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

nymoorestx said:


> Fact. I thnk he lives for the challenge


fiction, health might be an issue.but when he leaves, he will be remembered :cheers: 
fact or fiction: james will avg only 15 minutes or less this season.


----------



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

fiction, he will learn to like james cuz theyre isnt many other players that are that good on D than James on this team, i mean shot blocking


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

NYK101 said:


> fiction, he will learn to like james cuz theyre isnt many other players that are that good on D than James on this team, i mean shot blocking


the only reason i put that b/c he can pick up early fouls.
fact or fiction: marbury will make the all star team.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

inuyasha232 said:


> the only reason i put that b/c he can pick up early fouls.
> fact or fiction: marbury will make the all star team.


Fact , he will have #s and the knicks winning more games will get him on the team especially if he and brown are getting along.

fact or fiction. IT completes a trade before christmas .


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> Fact , he will have #s and the knicks winning more games will get him on the team especially if he and brown are getting along.
> 
> fact or fiction. IT completes a trade before christmas .


fact,brown will still like to make improvements to this team.


----------



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

Fact or Fiction:will we trade Rose to Portland before the season starts?


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

NYK101 said:


> Fact or Fiction:will we trade Rose to Portland before the season starts?


fiction, ratliff isnt worth it,and przbilla is stayin there in portland.
fact or fiction:lee will have more minutes than frye.


----------



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

Fiction, Frye will have more minutes than Lee, or both the same minutes


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

NYK101 said:


> Fiction, Frye will have more minutes than Lee, or both the same minutes


fact or fiction: crawford will start instead of Q RIch


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Fact because Q isn't 100 percent. Yeah I know, I cheated on that one. 

Fact or Fiction: The Knicks will be the surprise team in the East.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Fact because Q isn't 100 percent. Yeah I know, I cheated on that one.
> 
> Fact or Fiction: The Knicks will be the surprise team in the East.


fact, knicks r slated to hav 35 wins according to anaylists.pathetic.i hav them at 44 wins or low forties.but toronto might surprise as well, dont underestimate bosh. :angel:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

fact or fiction: rose will start .


----------



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

Fiction:i hate that douche bag, lol, i hope he doesnt start im lookin for this
James
Curry
Richardson
Crawford
Marbury
Fact or Fiction:Jerome James will have a career year


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

NYK101 said:


> Fiction:i hate that douche bag, lol, i hope he doesnt start im lookin for this
> James
> Curry
> Richardson
> ...


fiction,hes not much of a player that LB would like.he wont play like he did in the playoffs.
fact or fiction: nate will start at point guard b4 the allstar break


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

No unless Marbury is traded which I dout.

Fact or Fiction: Knicks will be .500 or better


----------



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

Fact, IMO they can be second in the atlantic 6-8 seed in the east


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

okay,im out of fact or fictions lol.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Fiction, think lower in rebounds


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

*Remember u have to answer a question with fact or fiction and then leave a question to be answered*​

Fact or Fiction: Nate Rob will start some games this season


----------



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

Fiction: its doubtful, he'll only start one way and im not gonna jynx anything.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

u fogot to add a question ^


----------



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

Fact or Fiction: The Knicks will make a trade to recieve Miles Theo and Patterson for Penny Malik and a Filler/Cash before the season starts?


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

NYK101 said:


> Fact or Fiction: The Knicks will make a trade to recieve Miles Theo and Patterson for Penny Malik and a Filler/Cash before the season starts?


Fact, I think Patterson's coming to NY for Rose

Fact or Fiction, Ariza beats out QRich for starting SF


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I decided to Sticky this thread to keep this going for the entire season. I'm sure some interesting things will take place within the Knicks organization, so this game will definitely run it's course.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Net2 said:


> Fact, I think Patterson's coming to NY for Rose
> 
> Fact or Fiction, Ariza beats out QRich for starting SF


hmm,fiction,but only b/c Q has the shootin ability.Ariza is a good spark off the bench.
fact or fiction: knicks are better than milwaulke and the bulls.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

I think us and the Bucks are very close.

I like Marbury/Robinson at the point better then Ford/Williams so I think we're better and The Bulls have no superstar just abunch of above average guys. I think we edge them out too

Fact or Fiction.

Larry Brown will stay healthy all 82 games.


----------



## nymoorestx (Jul 1, 2005)

fact, but he will take off a few games here and there to pace himself
FACT OR FICTION:
Sweetney will have similar stats to Curry


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Fact, from what I've seen in the pre-season he looked good.

FACT or FICTION:

Curry will prove everyone wrong and will not have any heart related health problems this season?


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Kitty said:


> FACT or FICTION:
> 
> Curry will prove everyone wrong and will not have any heart related health problems this season?



FACT.....i mean he's been cleared by 10+ doctors......only that one Dr. said it would be good for curry to take a DNA test....


FACT or FICTION : Jamal Crawford will AVG close to 6 assist or more this year


----------



## LetsGo! (Oct 31, 2005)

Fact, Crawford will likely average close to 6 assist a game especially with him now getting extended minutes at the point. Larry Brown is one person who can control his out of control shooting tendencies and focus on improving his whole overall game. He showed improved discipline this preseaon in terms of his shot selection, and hopefully, with Q on the wing, he can tally those assists easily.

Fact or Fiction?
Channing Frye will end up starting the majority of games at Power Forward this season.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

fiction:


Brown wants to win so he dosn't have time to fool around with rookies.


Besides I still think we will make a deal for a Pf maybe Rasheed Wallace.

fact or fiction:

Curry will be a top 5 center.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

LetsGo! said:


> Fact, Crawford will likely average close to 6 assist a game especially with him now getting extended minutes at the point. Larry Brown is one person who can control his out of control shooting tendencies and focus on improving his whole overall game. He showed improved discipline this preseaon in terms of his shot selection, and hopefully, with Q on the wing, he can tally those assists easily.
> 
> Fact or Fiction?
> Channing Frye will end up starting the majority of games at Power Forward this season.


Welcome to the the Board LetsGo!!! :cheers:


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

Fact: The only top C's right now are Shaq, Yao, Zydru and Big Ben, yea of course I think Curry will be a top five C


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Fact or Fiction: LB will name his Knick starters by this afternoon?


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

Fictionrobably will announce them tomorrow morning


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

FACT or FICTION: 


Jerome james will avg more fouls than minutes per game


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

fiction


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

When you answer a fact or fiction question, make sure you ask a question aftewards:

Fact or Fiction the Knicks will not be 0-3 after today?:biggrin:


----------



## LetsGo! (Oct 31, 2005)

Fact, the Knicks will win against the Blazers, hopefully. Yes I know I am supposed to have some conviction in the answer but who knows with this team. Regardless, we have two days off so traveling shouldnt be an excuse, and we are playing the Blazers, who, are in a similar boat as the Knicks. Young, new coach, and kind of bad. The Knicks need to show the energy that the young guys bring for 48 minutes and got us a notch in the win column. Look for Steph to have a big night vs his cousin, the last time they played verse each other, Steph took Bas to school. Get your books young Sebastion.

Knicks Fact or Fiction...
The Knicks atleast win 3 games of this six game road trip...


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

Fiction
I don't see the Knicks with much road strength right now

Fact or Fiction
Knicks finish between 9th and 11th seed in east


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

casebeck22 said:


> Fiction
> I don't see the Knicks with much road strength right now
> 
> Fact or Fiction
> Knicks finish between 9th and 11th seed in east


Fiction 
I see the New York Knicks coming back eventually and being the 7th or 8th seed. 

Fact or Fiction
Will the New York Knicks make it to the postseason/playoffs. (In another person's view.)


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

fiction 
they will finish about 10th with a 39-43 record

fact or fiction
are curry and james going to average 7 fouls per game throughout the season?


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

Rockets111 said:


> fiction
> they will finish about 10th with a 39-43 record
> 
> fact or fiction
> are curry and james going to average 7 fouls per game throughout the season?


[strike]your gay[/strike]

attack the post, not the poster.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Fiction, the Knicks won't finish 10th in the East because we will get our offense flowing by December and still sneak in the 7th or 8th spot. 

Fact or Fiction: I will cry myself to sleep if we lose to Portland tonight?


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

FACT, and ill be right there behind you Kitty :clown: 

Fact or Fiction Knicks will win the division? (had to ask somtin lol)


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

Fiction:

Everybody looks better then us so far.


Fact or Fiction


Knicks will make a major roster move before the trade deadline


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

musiclexer said:


> Fiction:
> 
> Everybody looks better then us so far.
> 
> ...


fiction, LB just needs to get used to these current players and make them play his way.
a major trade would be hard to do b/c of salaries and it would make LB's situation worse w/ this team, imo.

fact or fiction: knicks r better than the celtics?


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

fiction: knicks funk, we are one of the worst teams in the league right now

fact or fiction: will we win 6 games before the end of november?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Fiction, It's going to be tough, because we have Denver, Portland, Bobcats, 76ers, Heat and the Bulls in Nov. We only won two games so far. We may only win 2 of the 6 games remaining. It's going to be rough, but I hope I'm wrong.

Fact or Fiction: Frye will be in the starting lineup before the end of November?


----------



## BeeKewl23 (Nov 26, 2004)

Fiction. It won't be November, but it'll be soon.

Fact or Fiction: Isiah will trade Penny Hardaway for Jalen Rose by the end of 2005.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

BeeKewl23 said:


> Fiction. It won't be November, but it'll be soon.
> 
> Fact or Fiction: Isiah will trade Penny Hardaway for Jalen Rose by the end of 2005.


I think Zeke will make moves but I don't see Rose in the plans. 

Fact or Fiction: LB will have a regular starting lineup in 2 weeks?


----------

